# HELP !!!! TONGA HAS THE WORST CASE OF GAS!!!



## Bellidansa (Jan 23, 2007)

What can I do ??? I gradually switched Tonga to a Raw diet......now he is sleep beside me droppin off mini nuculear bombs !!!









The first one, I wasnt so sure....it was one of those silent, ones....then a few minutes later, he let out another......









Well this is the first time for me and Tonga....the smelliest stuff....ok...it must be the food for sure......

Its the kind of stuff that will run you out of the house.....but its tooo COLD out there right now !









Ok folks....what can I do..besides issue out gas masks for the family ??


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Run a pipe from output hole out the nearest window?









A little more seriously, what constitutes your dog's current raw diet? Is there a new protein source? Did Tonga have any special treats or little somethings added?


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

light a candle or two -- seriously.


----------



## Bellidansa (Jan 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: DianaMRun a pipe from output hole out the nearest window?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


**giggle***....I am gradually adding it to his normal diet.....which is canidae and Raw Diet....which is a product in the area called Aunt Jennys (spelling off)..its beef with a mixture of the normal stuff, veggies, nutients...sorry, I just threw the container in the trash..all I know the stuff reeks.....

I have been introducing the raw diet little at a time, mixed with the kibble...now I am thinking, his bombs are smelling like whatever was in that container...

BTW, the product is EXPENSIVE...so I may end up doing something else.....


----------



## Bellidansa (Jan 23, 2007)

I am sitting here right now with the can of lysol......

My DH just came in the house and he is watching me watching the dog with the lysol ready to take action.......









You would have thought my granny was in the house


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Hah! Why not go to all-raw, in other words, dump the Aunt Jeni's and just go with stuff from the grocery store? Try feeding non-beef products and then add beef. If he's okay on the beef then maybe it was some veggie in the diet. Or it could be the combo of kibble and raw. Have you tried cold-turkey? Some dogs do better with a cold turkey switch. I never mixed kibble and raw with mine during the switch- when I was tentative, I would just feed a meal of kibble and later a meal of raw, but that didn't last long- now he is all raw! 

The other benefits with true raw is that you can completely control the ingredients and you can find creative ways of doing it cheap. If you're not comfy going just meat, you can make your own veggie mush to add with the raw, meaty bones.


----------



## Bellidansa (Jan 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: DianaMHah! Why not go to all-raw, in other words, dump the Aunt Jeni's and just go with stuff from the grocery store? Try feeding non-beef products and then add beef. If he's okay on the beef then maybe it was some veggie in the diet. Or it could be the combo of kibble and raw. Have you tried cold-turkey? Some dogs do better with a cold turkey switch. I never mixed kibble and raw with mine during the switch- when I was tentative, I would just feed a meal of kibble and later a meal of raw, but that didn't last long- now he is all raw!......


DianaM,

I have to be honest....there are a few things that is keeping me from going totally raw....yes, I am in denial......but I must confess...I AM LAZY !!







Ok I have said it and I still do not feel any better with this revelation....









Second, while reading everything regarding raw on this form, which is great by the way, I actually feel a little overwhelmed with the additional suppliments given inorder to balance everything out ..I cannot give my fur baby a piece of meat and walk away...I have to give the "otha stuff"...

I am not an organized person by no means....but I have made a few baby steps by ordering chicken necks from my bougie grocer the other day...

Even though I have read all the threads regarding raw, and the ideas are great, the notion of weighing food....Heck, I do not weigh myself....

I have to get off my behind and do something...I am trying to find an easy way into this...









Any ideas ????

My dog will love you forever !


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I have to admit...I was overwhelmed at the thought of raw feeding at first. Before I switched - it was, "no way, I'll never to that!" But, Levi's allergies got the best of him....and we switched.

The best and easiest way is to ease into it. By that I mean, feed only 1 protein source (we did chicken) for the first couple of weeks (and I just did meat and bone, no OM, for the first few weeks). Then add one more source (maybe beef, or turkey) and stick with those two for a few more weeks. Keeping adding in every couple of weeks until you have a full variety. It was much less overwhelming having to deal with just chicken at first than a whole slew of meat products. 

I pre bag all of the mornings meals (so I don't have to think in the morning too much!) and I used to do all the evening meals until I got into the swing of things. I just got the kitchen scale out, weighed and bagged everything up so it was really easy come meal time (just thaw and dump in the bowl).

It isn't as bad as it seems...just take it one step (or protein source) at a time!


----------



## Bellidansa (Jan 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: mspiker03I have to admit...I was overwhelmed at the thought of raw feeding at first. Before I switched - it was, "no way, I'll never to that!" But, Levi's allergies got the best of him....and we switched.
> 
> The best and easiest way is to ease into it. By that I mean, feed only 1 protein source (we did chicken) for the first couple of weeks (and I just did meat and bone, no OM, for the first few weeks). Then add one more source (maybe beef, or turkey) and stick with those two for a few more weeks. Keeping adding in every couple of weeks until you have a full variety. It was much less overwhelming having to deal with just chicken at first than a whole slew of meat products.
> 
> ...


Mspiker03,

Alrighty....Today, I just ordered a case of chicken necks.....should be in a few days. I did experiment, I gave him a turkey neck and a sweet potato (whole)..and he scarfed that up.....(eeeww)

I just need to be on scheldule.....Question, do you also give your GSD's any suppliments (sp?) for nutrition ??

Just curious !

Many thanks


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Yes...I do supplement. Salmon oil and Vit E - for skin/coat, and Ester-C and Glucosomine (preventative for joint issues). I feed a variety of meats, fish and green tripe to add nutrients to their diet (although I am thinking of adding something else to help with allergies/immune system - I haven't fully decided what yet). I also did not add salmon oil right away - mostly because I was testing for food allergies. I added that instead of a new protein source one week.

Just as a note: chicken necks are VERY boney. You will need to add some plain meat to your pups meal to balance out all that bone. Too much bone = constipation. Turkey necks also tend to be quite boney. You'll have to watch the poop - too dry or your dog is constipated, add more meat (you will know too dry). Too runny - add more bone. Also, adding too much raw variety at once (when your dog just starts out) can lead to upset tummy issues (diarrhea).

Good luck...you can do it! Come hang out in the raw food section


----------



## Bellidansa (Jan 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: mspiker03Yes...I do supplement. Salmon oil and Vit E - for skin/coat, and Ester-C and Glucosomine (preventative for joint issues). I feed a variety of meats, fish and green tripe to add nutrients to their diet (although I am thinking of adding something else to help with allergies/immune system - I haven't fully decided what yet). I also did not add salmon oil right away - mostly because I was testing for food allergies. I added that instead of a new protein source one week.
> 
> Just as a note: chicken necks are VERY boney. You will need to add some plain meat to your pups meal to balance out all that bone. Too much bone = constipation. Turkey necks also tend to be quite boney. You'll have to watch the poop - too dry or your dog is constipated, add more meat (you will know too dry). Too runny - add more bone. Also, adding too much raw variety at once (when your dog just starts out) can lead to upset tummy issues (diarrhea).
> 
> Good luck...you can do it! Come hang out in the raw food section


Thank you very much for the information ! Tmr, I will go out and order the chicken backs (eewww) and the other stuff...ok...this doesnt sound soo bad....you are very correct....

Good bye Canidae, hello bloody meat !! yuck...

See you on the "otha" side !!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Backs are also boney too (just an fyi).

Chicken quarters are great - they have a bunch of meat on them as well. Or, maybe you can get whole chickens (I have done this before).

PS: you'll get used to the bloody meat. Chicken parts are not the worst offenders....


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

> Quote:but I must confess...I AM LAZY !!


That's okay, I'm lazier than you. I'd bet money on it. It's not so hard, really. A lot of organization on Purchase Day but after that, it's "grab this, grab that, give egg, add oil, toss pills, apple cider vinegar, little this, little that, there ya go." Okay, it's a lot more work than kibble, but it's worth it when you see how much more the dog gets to enjoy the food (10-15 minutes of eating versus 10-15 seconds of inhaling kibble). Variety is a big thing. I'm lacking there and I know it. I try to feed different fish, pork, turkey, etc, but the staple is chicken. I was going to go fishing this past weekend to see if I could get some bluegills and other sunnies but the cold front killed that plan. 

Be wary with backs and necks- they do have a LOT of bone. Renji has problems with the bone in just a chicken quarter!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

> QuoteS: you'll get used to the bloody meat


That's the BEST PART. It's so much fun to chop up a beef heart! Then again, dissections were always my favorite part of biology.


----------



## Bellidansa (Jan 23, 2007)

DianaM,

Someone is lazier than me ???? I thought I was the queen of lazy...hope there is room at the top for me !!! 

Regarding the bloody stuff...I can get used to it.....early prep is indeed best....

I am feeling much better that i do not have to add veggies to this new diet from what I have read via the threads, so it isnt that bad....

thank you on the advise regarding the backs and necks....


----------



## Bellidansa (Jan 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: mspiker03Backs are also boney too (just an fyi).
> 
> Chicken quarters are great - they have a bunch of meat on them as well. Or, maybe you can get whole chickens (I have done this before).
> 
> PS: you'll get used to the bloody meat. Chicken parts are not the worst offenders....


Alrighty will order the chicken quarters.....thank you very very much for the information !!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

<span style='font-size: 11pt'> talk to your vet. i'm sitting here with a sinister smile. i know it's not funny but it's funny to me because it's not happening to me. ask your vet about probiotics and open the windows.</span>


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My DH went ice fishing and got bluegills, the dogs just hid them in the snow....we thought they ate them til we saw them rollin in it.... I think that feeding raw is easy, after you get over the change in digestion on your dogs. They do go thru a gassy ~maybe pudding poo time ~when you transition them, but it did get better, in my case. Over feeding is a concern(pudding poo), and I think that kibble/raw in one meal is not good for the digestive tract. I go RAW for about four days meals, kibble(taste of the wild pacific stream salmon) and sardines or mackarel on top for one meal, and back to RAW again. I also supplement fish oil, vit. E, Ester C and Chron/Gloc. (human-grade) every day. I don't have a cheap source of fish that they like, so I give kibble in place of that feeding. I get turkey necks that I order from a grocery store in 30#(.79#) box. Freeze a few in a bag/ ten bags. I also get a beef heart/tongue/liver ground (.50 #) from a beef processor, dogs love it! Call around from your yellow pages to get deals, meat depts. will order you what you need if they can. My wal-mart isn't very dog raw friendly, but the mom-pop stores are!


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

I you are looking for a complete supplement instead of adding a lot of single different supplements try Canin Complete it is especially helpful with the immune system wwwthewholisticpet.com


----------



## Bellidansa (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks larrydee33 !

I heard of Canin Complete and I was not sure where to find the stuff...thanks !!


----------

